# What do we do with this WOOD?!



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Stage 1 - the aquisision of wood ...*

So … a woodworker wandering around freely in a lumber yard is, as I'm sure all ya'all are acutely aware of, often an expensive expedition.

This past Tuesday I stopped into one of our local yards (Willard Brothers) to drop off a batch of quarter sawn white oak planks and about ten slabs from a 375+ year old tree … a rather covert project we kicked off a few weeks back. This material will be kiln dried and we'll be processing it into a variety of custom hand made pieces.

We're at the lumber yard, obviously we're in the business of making things with wood so we had our shopping list ready. We got some soft maple for turning a few bench legs, picked out pine for a couple small signs, some quarter sawn sapele for a commission we're just kicking off. This was all planned, budgeted, and we were ready to go. Of course we picked up some of their surplus cherry just cause it was there and the price was right.

The thing is - while we were there exploring we were introduced to this wonderfully figured slab of waterfall bubinga. Coming out at about 11'6" long by 3' wide and a full 8/4 thick … how could we possibly resist?










It seems I just became the proud owner of this amazing specimen of exotic wood! So … now what?

IDK - obviously we're not going to slice and dice it; it'll be staying exactly the size it is. That leaves us with making a really cool table or some sort of crazy desk. I'm being dragged kicking and screaming by a friend of mine (Michael Peitras … you'll see some of his work posted shortly …) into the modern world.

Keeping in mind I'm not going to go TOOOO crazy far; I like traditional furniture! However, it's time to just for fun, and perhaps as a good speculation project, to go for something I'm just not so comfortable with!

Just for fun - I decided to post this photo along with the little blurb to see what ideas my fellow Lumberjocks would come up with ??? ... Have at it … let me have your thoughts!

Thanks!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Stage 1 - the aquisision of wood ...*
> 
> So … a woodworker wandering around freely in a lumber yard is, as I'm sure all ya'all are acutely aware of, often an expensive expedition.
> 
> ...


place it where you can see it as you work on other things

maybe even take a nap on it from time to time
you never know

it may just 'talk' to you
and tell you what it is meant to be


----------



## gillyd (Feb 26, 2011)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Stage 1 - the aquisision of wood ...*
> 
> So … a woodworker wandering around freely in a lumber yard is, as I'm sure all ya'all are acutely aware of, often an expensive expedition.
> 
> ...


Office Desk top, door, a background for pictures being placed on it with a light shining down on them (could get really art oriented with this), etc.

Are you going to re saw it? Wondered cause maybe you could turn it into a big dining room table.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Stage 1 - the aquisision of wood ...*
> 
> So … a woodworker wandering around freely in a lumber yard is, as I'm sure all ya'all are acutely aware of, often an expensive expedition.
> 
> ...


What color you going to paint it? Just kidding.
Nice specimen. I vote for desk top.


----------



## OCG (May 17, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Stage 1 - the aquisision of wood ...*
> 
> So … a woodworker wandering around freely in a lumber yard is, as I'm sure all ya'all are acutely aware of, often an expensive expedition.
> 
> ...


Nice slabs Eric, i like to hand them on wall until needed.
i love the bulls eyes, Here they use them as fire.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Stage 1 - the aquisision of wood ...*
> 
> So … a woodworker wandering around freely in a lumber yard is, as I'm sure all ya'all are acutely aware of, often an expensive expedition.
> 
> ...


I agree with Patron! Just lie on it & stare at the stars.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Stage 1 - the aquisision of wood ...*
> 
> So … a woodworker wandering around freely in a lumber yard is, as I'm sure all ya'all are acutely aware of, often an expensive expedition.
> 
> ...


I was thinking perhaps a desk - not sure how saleable that will be as a huge object.

We unfortunately do not have the space to hang it and stare at it.

Laying on it and pondering will probably happen as it will end up in the shop for a while and we'll use it as a bench, bed, etc …


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Stage 1 - the aquisision of wood ...*
> 
> So … a woodworker wandering around freely in a lumber yard is, as I'm sure all ya'all are acutely aware of, often an expensive expedition.
> 
> ...


I have a similar slab standing in a place of honor in my shop. We like looking at each other and by mutual consent decided that there is no rush to work each other :^)
It has been there for about a year already…..the time will come….


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Stage 1 - the aquisision of wood ...*
> 
> So … a woodworker wandering around freely in a lumber yard is, as I'm sure all ya'all are acutely aware of, often an expensive expedition.
> 
> ...


Wow worth a few shekels there what a nice piece of wood.I would love to have it and a dozen more LOL Alistair


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Stage 1 - the aquisision of wood ...*
> 
> So … a woodworker wandering around freely in a lumber yard is, as I'm sure all ya'all are acutely aware of, often an expensive expedition.
> 
> ...


^I like Div's advice. Let it get to know you and your shop. One day, it will tell you what to do 
I would expect that anything you build with it would have to stay in the family.
I imagine the price tag for a desk made from it would be dizzying.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Stage 1 - the aquisision of wood ...*
> 
> So … a woodworker wandering around freely in a lumber yard is, as I'm sure all ya'all are acutely aware of, often an expensive expedition.
> 
> ...


This project we're building ifor spec / just to expand the portfolio so it'll be posted for sale, whatever it becomes … I'm shooting for something in the $10,000-$12,000 range.

I kinda like the desk idea, maybe a side-by-side partner configuration. We also are thinking about something obscure with acrylic or corian legs - not sure yet.

We'll be in the pondering stage for a while!


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Stage 1 - the aquisision of wood ...*
> 
> So … a woodworker wandering around freely in a lumber yard is, as I'm sure all ya'all are acutely aware of, often an expensive expedition.
> 
> ...


Did it ever speak to you? still collecting saw dust?


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Stage 1 - the aquisision of wood ...*
> 
> So … a woodworker wandering around freely in a lumber yard is, as I'm sure all ya'all are acutely aware of, often an expensive expedition.
> 
> ...


It's actually still nested at the lumber yard - I bought it, but have no open space to bring it into the shop just yet. I have a trailer full of slabs of oak I have to stash somewhere and a few restoration deliveries to make before we can turn our attention towards this project.

Just couldn't resist the slab - starting to think maybe some chairs made out of pear wood may go nice with it though.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Stage 1 - the aquisision of wood ...*
> 
> So … a woodworker wandering around freely in a lumber yard is, as I'm sure all ya'all are acutely aware of, often an expensive expedition.
> 
> ...


I'll post some more finished photos of the table shortly - gotta get the DVD from our photographer. Fun project!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Part II - the slab gets cut and prepped ...*

OK … so just a quick update as things are insane lately and we're prepping for a show this weekend, etc …

The usual PR and Propaganda upfront here's our latest newsletter it explains the upcoming show if you're in the NJ area this weekend "The Blending of Art & Wine" and other go'ings on in life …

http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/Artisans_Quarterly_Review_Vol4_Issue3_2011.pdf

As far as this bubinga slab - well while I was off in Punta Cana my father, partner, and our CNC guy decided that it would be best to make it into two tables a 96" and a 40" ... lots of reasons whatever it would have made for a nice TV show clip to have cameras there when they were figuring it out and when the news got dropped on me when I got back into the country!

Anyway - so the 8ft table is being prepped for the show, the smaller one we do not have time. It will be 8' by up to 40" wide with a black marbleized concrete base. The base molds are in progress being made hope to cast tonight or first thing tomorrow - otherwise we have no chance of making the show with this piece … ugh … crazy lately … just insane …




























The finish prep was done with the Gem Industries orbital sander - then into scraping it all down by hand to finalize the surface.

We then put two coats of MASS Epoxy low viscosity finish over it - sanded that down basically flat … and now we're building up Waterlox original. Yes - tung oil over epoxy … why?-- There is some sponge in this and the epoxy instantly cures that issue. You can take an otherwise what may be useless slab and convert it back to functional value with the epoxy. It's also good for locking in splintery areas and weird sections of live edges.

Waterlox will cure over the epoxy (SAND IT PROPERLY …... so it adheres … obviously …) ... The look of Waterlox just can't be beat so we have to go that direction.

We'll post photos of the base in progress and the finished piece ASAP. The concrete is all new to me - that would be my buddy who moved back into the area from high school (Michael Pietras) doing that crazy stunt. IDK - still out of my area and I'm used to period pieces. This bubinga project is freaking me out a bit but WTF that's the nature of artwork sometimes!

The smaller piece will be a coffee table - in time, not this week obviously!

That's where we are for now - perhaps if you're around come out to Hopewell Valley Vineyards this weekend and see the piece in person. Assuming we get the thing done! ... ugh … and back to the shop on labor day I go!


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Part II - the slab gets cut and prepped ...*
> 
> OK … so just a quick update as things are insane lately and we're prepping for a show this weekend, etc …
> 
> ...


Beautiful slab, I'd love to see it in person.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Part II - the slab gets cut and prepped ...*
> 
> OK … so just a quick update as things are insane lately and we're prepping for a show this weekend, etc …
> 
> ...


I am with hal


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Part II - the slab gets cut and prepped ...*
> 
> OK … so just a quick update as things are insane lately and we're prepping for a show this weekend, etc …
> 
> ...


It's interesting that you mentioned sanding. I was hired to edge glue a gorgeous piece of bubinga a while back, and sand the glue joint flush. I noticed that the sandpaper on my random orbit sander was wearing down, but not polishing the lumber. I finally had to plane the joint flush, and scrape the whole glue up. What kind of paper are you using, diamond grit?????


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Part II - the slab gets cut and prepped ...*
> 
> OK … so just a quick update as things are insane lately and we're prepping for a show this weekend, etc …
> 
> ...


In the end - scraping is the key to bubinga looking good …

However - we're LOVING our Gem Industries 11" Orbital Polisher - I'm confused to no end of the micron deal with the grit but lets see.

http://www.gem-industries.com/

http://www.gem-industries.com/abrasives.php

We had the whole surface CNC planed. Then we We went in a little rough with some 5 / 6" orbitals and then If I got it right we started w/ the 180 micron disc on the Gem sander, the higher the number the harsher the grit. It took it down quiet nicely and then we went i think to 100 and then scraped it. No swirelee's to speak of!

I think I'm going to order another whole machine w/ the hard pad setup to be more aggressive on tables like this. Plus we're doing concrete work now and we'll need a more powerful larger buffer for that w/ the hard pad.

I'll keep pushing this sander it REALLY makes a difference in the time it takes to handle these type of projects. Keep a sander pad cleaner handy. Periodically clean it off - only took one pad to do the whole table they last quite a while.

Even on bubinga it works - on normal domestic hardwoods like oak or walnut or cherry - it's an amazing machine!

Check out his machine, it's amazingly well built and not out of scope on price!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Part II - the slab gets cut and prepped ...*
> 
> OK … so just a quick update as things are insane lately and we're prepping for a show this weekend, etc …
> 
> ...


I've had a die made by one of our suppliers now so we can get 11" discs for the Gem Sander down to 40, 60, and 80 grit - working on getting them to provide it in the zirconia on velcro - we'll see if we can work that out. In the meantime we now have the aggressive grits in aluminum oxide on the way to us.

In my recent experiments I now have a prototype hard pad for the Gem sander - worked amazing with 80 grit on the bubinga slab cutoff. Very happy - no issues and given the amount of surface area on the pad it easily took down one whole side so far of the 36" slab.

I also tried it on white oak and some mahogany - worked great. I have a pile of white oak slabs that will be sanded and prepped as soon as my supply of paper arrives. A stack of mulberry flitches coming, as well as a find of osage orange we're having milled.

Lots of sanding coming - but still scraping in the end makes the whole finish look amazing!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Part II - the slab gets cut and prepped ...*
> 
> OK … so just a quick update as things are insane lately and we're prepping for a show this weekend, etc …
> 
> ...


Would love to see this and its little brother when completed : )


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*A Teaser - The Finished Table!*

OK - this is just a teaser shot, but you've all been very curious what the plan was for this piece of bubinga i bought last summer.

Obviously the floor and the concrete here do not provide the appropriate contrast. This table has remained on display at Hopewell Vineyards after our recent event "The Blending of Art & Wine" ...

(Event info: http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/Blending_of_Art_and_Wine_2011.pdf)










We ended up cutting the bubinga slab down to 8ft - leaving us a second section that we'll be making into a matching coffee table.

The custom concrete base is a prototype … a little experimentation with angles and materials the creation of the color contrast can be done using any combination of colors.

We'll have to way it one of these days - probably 250lbs or so per base? Plus the slab good 700lbs of table I'm guessing!

We're flooded with flood restoration so some of our prototype plans are being postponed but into next spring you'll be hopefully seeing a lot more unique pieces combining mediums!

This table was designed by Michael Pietras; he's dragging me kicking and screaming into the 21st century modern furniture world.


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *A Teaser - The Finished Table!*
> 
> OK - this is just a teaser shot, but you've all been very curious what the plan was for this piece of bubinga i bought last summer.
> 
> ...


It's an intriguing combination of materials. It's definitely an attention getter. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*MORE wood! - Let's go on past just the bubinga slab - WE GOT MORE WOOD!*

Our next batch of Speculation wood - destined for interesting projects of random sorts as we see fit. UNLESS of course someone commissions something based on an inspiration from the images!

This is what happens when we wander into a lumber yard - it's hard to leave without coming home with MORE WOOD! ... Along with our scavenging efforts its hard not to make a few key purchases. Our plan for most of this is to use the unique wood as a contrast to our concrete base designs.

We'll see how 2012 goes - 2011 brought the first piece out of this line (more photos of that pending shortly!) and now we figure we'll expand out into a some coffee tables and a desk.

A nice redwood burl slice …




























Paulownia - what a unique wood. It's so freaking light! ... yet the grain if you get a good piece is amazingly interesting. THIS piece is one of those such interesting pieces! We think this will make a really cool small executive desk!





































And - a nice plank of black limba … likely a coffee table to be! This is a cool looking piece, the worm holes, the random grain, looks like a little spalting. Perfect is BORING … this plank is unique.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *MORE wood! - Let's go on past just the bubinga slab - WE GOT MORE WOOD!*
> 
> Our next batch of Speculation wood - destined for interesting projects of random sorts as we see fit. UNLESS of course someone commissions something based on an inspiration from the images!
> 
> ...


Eye Candy to me!!! I wish I was more productive so I could buy and use more wood. The day job takes too much time, but it pays the bills. Great wood. I often go on trips to find and buy wood. Then I decide what to do with it. Thanks for sharing these photos.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *MORE wood! - Let's go on past just the bubinga slab - WE GOT MORE WOOD!*
> 
> Our next batch of Speculation wood - destined for interesting projects of random sorts as we see fit. UNLESS of course someone commissions something based on an inspiration from the images!
> 
> ...


Don't ya just hate day jobs?!? ... I would have warehouses of it if I could get away with it. I just have to settle for sheds and racks for of it for now though!

I wish I had more random wall space I would just hang wood … interesting grain patterns with hand rubbed finishes … just wood!

But alas my own projects are the last ones to get done, and I bought the wrong freaking house … I should be in a log cabin somewhere in the middle of nowhere. Dumb decisions … oh well … life goes on!

We're building up have some cool pieces for a show we're planning this June - which reminds me I gotta get out of my own way and get on that project too!

Happy New Year!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *MORE wood! - Let's go on past just the bubinga slab - WE GOT MORE WOOD!*
> 
> Our next batch of Speculation wood - destined for interesting projects of random sorts as we see fit. UNLESS of course someone commissions something based on an inspiration from the images!
> 
> ...


WOW WOW
~
OMG the ideas that went flying trough my mind.
That is sum purdy stuff..
The Paulownia is new to me. A nice find. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *MORE wood! - Let's go on past just the bubinga slab - WE GOT MORE WOOD!*
> 
> Our next batch of Speculation wood - destined for interesting projects of random sorts as we see fit. UNLESS of course someone commissions something based on an inspiration from the images!
> 
> ...


It's new to me too - saw it at a show we did in June - amazingly light but very strong overall. Long as you finish it properly … build up a solid surface.

I'm gonna pick up a few pieces of it and do some experiments. This particular piece was really interesting looking so we couldn't resist it. I didn't see any others at the moment that were as nice in stock, but I have seen a lot them lately.

The tree is like a Chinese scrub tree that gets huge that piece is only supposedly 25-30 years old.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Just bought a stack of rounds*










So today's "What do I do with this wood?" ... question is about a stack of oak rounds - for some reason the photo of the stack didn't come through. I think there's 7-10 of them ranging from 2" - 4-5" thick. I'll add that photo later when I get one. The wood is still air dried - has to go into the kiln so it'll be a while before it's in hand.

So we're obviously leveling and sanding them, then ya know … embedding chess boards in them and making them into gaming tables sounds fun. Boards like the one below - only given our recent acquisition of osage orange I think that'll be the lighter wood and I will probably keep the leopard wood them or alter to other dark wood options.










Some are even thick enough to hallow out and consider making a compartment under the board to store gaming pieces, cards, etc. That sounds like a fun way to use the thick ones. I may even cut all the way through and save the centers, inset plywood to stabilize the whole thing and if the board is plywood backed it will create an easily accessible and stable cavity.

The photo w/ the chess board is a gaming table - we'll feature that later when it's finished. The board will be setup to flip on miniature canon trunions to rotate between chess and backgammon. More on that later!


----------



## randomray (Feb 13, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Just bought a stack of rounds*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you could make a bigger version of this little osage orange table , better legs then the scap wood I used would be nice though


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Just bought a stack of rounds*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a neat slice - I think we are gonna pick up all the scraps of stuff too. Finding that even small slabs of stuff are sold for taxidermy mounts and all sorts of projects, clocks, whatever.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Photos of the Rounds & an S curve walnut flitch*

These are the rounds (now in the kiln) that will be used for gaming tables mentioned in the last entry … 9 of them should give us some good options.



















I'm thinking a nice simple S curve walnut flitch bench out of this one. Pondering legs, maybe osage since we now have that or mulberry with some interesting looking rough cross beams. Maybe 8 legs kinda cater-type-piller look out of the flitches along the curve of the piece.










Ideas keep coming along - TIME and money …. ugh … short on both lately! This is BOUGHT wood not scavenged, but we're working on many leads for more scavenging!


----------



## JamesVavra (Apr 27, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Photos of the Rounds & an S curve walnut flitch*
> 
> These are the rounds (now in the kiln) that will be used for gaming tables mentioned in the last entry … 9 of them should give us some good options.
> 
> ...


I like the caterpillar idea. Maybe you could make the legs out of knurled/bendy branches to look more like the articulated joints of real legs.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Photos of the Rounds & an S curve walnut flitch*
> 
> These are the rounds (now in the kiln) that will be used for gaming tables mentioned in the last entry … 9 of them should give us some good options.
> 
> ...


Neat idea yes - gotta keep the profit in mind though. Time spent to go search them out, dry them, etc … though I could send my father on a search!

Was debating turned legs for that look - but going with what we have available … maybe the mulburry flitches or the osage log caps … cross beams zigzagging between them … we could fork each flitch w/ a "V" cut to reduce the ground touch points surface area.

I'll have if we use the found materials it still has value say $500 in material in this project. Plus time - gotta bring it in line for $1,500/$2,000 or it gets out of what seems to be the current impulse market.

My goal with a lot of this is cover my costs / time involved in a show pending in June with projects that may actually sell that weekend.

We shall see!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Photos of the Rounds & an S curve walnut flitch*
> 
> These are the rounds (now in the kiln) that will be used for gaming tables mentioned in the last entry … 9 of them should give us some good options.
> 
> ...


i have some nice walnut slabs, i had this idea of making a large tri cutting board piece..one in the center and then one on each side lower then it, and make the piece so its curved and on wheels…like a large outdoor cutting board table, i know yours are larger then the slabs i have, so might be to big for my idea..but i think they would look good for a large coffee table..same idea, have them at different elevations..


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Photos of the Rounds & an S curve walnut flitch*
> 
> These are the rounds (now in the kiln) that will be used for gaming tables mentioned in the last entry … 9 of them should give us some good options.
> 
> ...


so since you mentioned it, are things slow your way as far as folks wanting custom pieces…i always wonder, as im finding it real sad that people dont seem to be buying like that, much these days, at least from what i see, it seems they will walk into a store and just get something, and the craftsman dont get the consideration that they use to…what are your thoughts on this eric…i know its wandering from the subject…but hey…grizz


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*MANZANITA BURL ... ok really what do I do with this wood?*

This just looked cool on eBay … so I bought it. IDK yet what I'm gonna do with it, it's speaking it wants to be involved in a display of some sort of taxidermy project. It's too cool to cut up and turn into small objects there's other chunks of burl available out there which don't look as interesting among themselves.
































































Now that you've looked at it - I think it would look neat as is maybe with a light shellac or tung oil finish to bring it up a little richer and set a bird next too it or even a fish. IDK it just seems like it should be part of a scene of some sort. Maybe a squirrel or chipmunk next too it ???


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *MANZANITA BURL ... ok really what do I do with this wood?*
> 
> This just looked cool on eBay … so I bought it. IDK yet what I'm gonna do with it, it's speaking it wants to be involved in a display of some sort of taxidermy project. It's too cool to cut up and turn into small objects there's other chunks of burl available out there which don't look as interesting among themselves.
> 
> ...


It does kind of look like some type of petrified reptilian head.


----------



## dbol (Mar 11, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *MANZANITA BURL ... ok really what do I do with this wood?*
> 
> This just looked cool on eBay … so I bought it. IDK yet what I'm gonna do with it, it's speaking it wants to be involved in a display of some sort of taxidermy project. It's too cool to cut up and turn into small objects there's other chunks of burl available out there which don't look as interesting among themselves.
> 
> ...


the last pic it looks like a camel head.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *MANZANITA BURL ... ok really what do I do with this wood?*
> 
> This just looked cool on eBay … so I bought it. IDK yet what I'm gonna do with it, it's speaking it wants to be involved in a display of some sort of taxidermy project. It's too cool to cut up and turn into small objects there's other chunks of burl available out there which don't look as interesting among themselves.
> 
> ...


Eric, I believe its the root of the bush. My brother worked at a place that made items for desk tops like pen and card holders. They used truck loads of the stuff. Its beautiful inside too and so unbelieveably hard. Maybe try carving it….lol jk.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *MANZANITA BURL ... ok really what do I do with this wood?*
> 
> This just looked cool on eBay … so I bought it. IDK yet what I'm gonna do with it, it's speaking it wants to be involved in a display of some sort of taxidermy project. It's too cool to cut up and turn into small objects there's other chunks of burl available out there which don't look as interesting among themselves.
> 
> ...


sorry Eric, it looks like something a dog would leave behind, only petrified lol….....that is not the best artistic side of me here..ill leave this one to you…maybe the inside looks better the the outside


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *MANZANITA BURL ... ok really what do I do with this wood?*
> 
> This just looked cool on eBay … so I bought it. IDK yet what I'm gonna do with it, it's speaking it wants to be involved in a display of some sort of taxidermy project. It's too cool to cut up and turn into small objects there's other chunks of burl available out there which don't look as interesting among themselves.
> 
> ...


HEHEHE … so for taxidermy it could resemble a petrified dog turd … never know that could work!


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *MANZANITA BURL ... ok really what do I do with this wood?*
> 
> This just looked cool on eBay … so I bought it. IDK yet what I'm gonna do with it, it's speaking it wants to be involved in a display of some sort of taxidermy project. It's too cool to cut up and turn into small objects there's other chunks of burl available out there which don't look as interesting among themselves.
> 
> ...


Pic #3 looks a lot like one of them putrified flying dine-o-soars.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Blood Red Manzanita Burl - Another Cool Pending Project*

OK - this is a green Manzanita Burl 9" by 8" by 8" tall … just got it off eBay should arrive this week I guess! Thinking two bowls ??? IDK yet …





































Sooner or later I gotta stop buying wood and actually make something out of it. OR do I ??? - we'll see …

Of course someday all of this will appear in the projects section when we figure out what to do with this wood, and then go ahead an do it!


----------



## randomray (Feb 13, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Blood Red Manzanita Burl - Another Cool Pending Project*
> 
> OK - this is a green Manzanita Burl 9" by 8" by 8" tall … just got it off eBay should arrive this week I guess! Thinking two bowls ??? IDK yet …
> 
> ...


Chuckle , make something so you have room to buy more wood , of course .


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Blood Red Manzanita Burl - Another Cool Pending Project*
> 
> OK - this is a green Manzanita Burl 9" by 8" by 8" tall … just got it off eBay should arrive this week I guess! Thinking two bowls ??? IDK yet …
> 
> ...


When I first looked at it I was reminded of a fresh cut chunk of beef from the slaughter house.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Blood Red Manzanita Burl - Another Cool Pending Project*
> 
> OK - this is a green Manzanita Burl 9" by 8" by 8" tall … just got it off eBay should arrive this week I guess! Thinking two bowls ??? IDK yet …
> 
> ...


Yeah some interesting looks here lately - side of beef - YIUP … could pass at the right angle!

Dying to see what happens when we cut into it!


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Blood Red Manzanita Burl - Another Cool Pending Project*
> 
> OK - this is a green Manzanita Burl 9" by 8" by 8" tall … just got it off eBay should arrive this week I guess! Thinking two bowls ??? IDK yet …
> 
> ...


Greg said exactly what I was going to say. Yum--beef!


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Blood Red Manzanita Burl - Another Cool Pending Project*
> 
> OK - this is a green Manzanita Burl 9" by 8" by 8" tall … just got it off eBay should arrive this week I guess! Thinking two bowls ??? IDK yet …
> 
> ...


Maybe you can turn a bowl that makes it look like its on fire.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Blood Red Manzanita Burl - Another Cool Pending Project*
> 
> OK - this is a green Manzanita Burl 9" by 8" by 8" tall … just got it off eBay should arrive this week I guess! Thinking two bowls ??? IDK yet …
> 
> ...


I have a chance to go dig up some of this. Make something to inspire me to go get it. I would probably try to slice it into box sides. If my wood doesn't become a box, I have trouble deciding.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Blood Red Manzanita Burl - Another Cool Pending Project*
> 
> OK - this is a green Manzanita Burl 9" by 8" by 8" tall … just got it off eBay should arrive this week I guess! Thinking two bowls ??? IDK yet …
> 
> ...


Waiting to get it in - I'm curious how to work with this material. New to me - need to see how green it is. Air dried for a while but they said it has some time to go. Not sure if we'll turn it wet or see if we can get it put in a kiln or a while just yet.

Looking at the lathe attachments to cut out nested bowls. I hate to waste burl, these seem more logical then just scooping out mass sections.

My lathe actually got buried for a while, we took the bowl attachment off and tucked the whole setup in a corner of the shop we haven't used it in years. Planning to spin it around and reassemble it with a few updated gadgets.

One of the things that amazes me about woodworking is it seems no matter how much experience you have, you still have a lot to learn. I can restore just about anything made of wood, IDK how many things I've even built and carved … but the burl turning world is entirely new to me!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Blood Red Manzanita Burl - Another Cool Pending Project*
> 
> OK - this is a green Manzanita Burl 9" by 8" by 8" tall … just got it off eBay should arrive this week I guess! Thinking two bowls ??? IDK yet …
> 
> ...


http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/TurningTools_BowlCoring_McNaughtonMark8CombinationSystem_mcnaughtoncombosytem?Args==

Thinking of getting something like this …

Never used one before, turned a few round objects, never really got into vessels. Mostly did random small stuff or made small replacement parts for things.

Looking forward to trying something different. I love grain - patterns in the wood, natural imperfections, etc.


----------



## hungry (Dec 9, 2014)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Blood Red Manzanita Burl - Another Cool Pending Project*
> 
> OK - this is a green Manzanita Burl 9" by 8" by 8" tall … just got it off eBay should arrive this week I guess! Thinking two bowls ??? IDK yet …
> 
> ...


I'm very curious about manzanita, I've made a few things with green/dead trunks and branchs,scraping the live bark off with a knife which leaves the valleys and divots still red, let it dry in sun for a week or so.there r minor cracks it depends on ratio of green to dead more green means longer cracks.unless I spray clear kote on freshly scraped wood.I'm surrounded by white leaf and dr.hurd manz I think


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Two Cherry Slabs and a Mulberry Spat!*

Our quest for wood continued this past week - two amazingly figured cherry slabs jumped out at me while wandering through the local lumber mill. Positioned in a flipped butterfly position these two combined would make a great table.

I'm thinking of finding two old growth beams - reclaimed lumber - and forming a mortis and tenon "H" as a structure for the slabs. We're going to setup to inlay the labs keeping all the edges live into the beams leaving just the long outer edges of the cherry exposed. The end grain edges will be fully inlaid into the beams as will the inside edges.

My debate then is if we will make the base of reclaimed beams or concrete. Either way - thinking four large pyramid legs that will mortis strait through the corners of the beams as support and stability factors will definitely apply with a large flat slab. I don't want an apron, but we'll see … maybe I'll apron just the sides with the open cherry with a good inset so the edge of the cherry is still the primary viewpoint on that face of the table.

If we do concrete that would also be amazingly interesting. We've designed a method to create hollow concrete castings for the pyramid shapes. Working on submitting the designs for prototype molds to be cut hopefully by month end.










This - well IDK - it is simply cool. Time for a crazy concrete base, maybe contrast the natural random nature of this slab which will only be sanded and finished with a satin waterlox with some geometric concrete casting underneath it.

Like a pyramid, a square, and a ball … all in concrete perhaps even different color combinations in the casting IDK yet. Waiting for inspiration to settle in.










All these spec projects are being designed to expand our portfolio into the modern lines. Most will be available for sale shortly. My target is to have at least four new pieces done for our event in June (The 2nd and 3rd) - The Blending of Art and Wine at Hopewell Valley Vineyards.

Join us - check out the local artists and you'll get to see some of these creations in person!


----------



## Marlabee (Mar 10, 2012)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Two Cherry Slabs and a Mulberry Spat!*
> 
> Our quest for wood continued this past week - two amazingly figured cherry slabs jumped out at me while wandering through the local lumber mill. Positioned in a flipped butterfly position these two combined would make a great table.
> 
> ...


Wow…these slabs are gorgeous. Consider yourself quite fortunate to have found them. I look forward to seeing what you create from them. Good luck with that rather scary "first cut"! 
Best of luck . . .


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Two Cherry Slabs and a Mulberry Spat!*
> 
> Our quest for wood continued this past week - two amazingly figured cherry slabs jumped out at me while wandering through the local lumber mill. Positioned in a flipped butterfly position these two combined would make a great table.
> 
> ...


The cool thing is - NO first cut … I'm keeping both of them entirely whole.

All we're doing is edging, basically we'll back cut just slightly on the three inlaid edges so that the surface of the edge on the exposed face fits perfectly into the inlay. The live edges all stay live - but three are covered by the beams they will set into.

The ends of the table will be basically bread boarded, but the joint will be traced as is instead of cut square.

Hoping it comes out right - of course the backup plan if we screw it up is square them up … but really trying to avoid that.

There are four more of these in the lumber yard - out of cash at the moment but still very tempted to buy the other four. Three tables matched - would make an amazing setup for a restaurant or high end hotel lobby or conference room.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Two Cherry Slabs and a Mulberry Spat!*
> 
> Our quest for wood continued this past week - two amazingly figured cherry slabs jumped out at me while wandering through the local lumber mill. Positioned in a flipped butterfly position these two combined would make a great table.
> 
> ...


yes Eric those are premium specimens for sure, the weight of this project is on your shoulders…lol…...do them proud…cant wait to see what you do, im not sure about how i would like concrete with the wood, but you do amazing work and Ive never disliked what you have done, so you must have a good vision of this project and how it will look…cant wait to see it…grizz


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Two Cherry Slabs and a Mulberry Spat!*
> 
> Our quest for wood continued this past week - two amazingly figured cherry slabs jumped out at me while wandering through the local lumber mill. Positioned in a flipped butterfly position these two combined would make a great table.
> 
> ...


Hunting for reclaimed walnut beams for this project … so far only luck is 3 8×8's x 12ft in Wisconsin which I am highly considering ordering. Just hoping to find something local!

Didn't anyone around here do something stupid and use walnut for an old barn beam ??

The joys of finding the perfect wood for a speculation project. Actually not horribly out of scope $1,500 delivered for the three beams is not bad at all. Trying to keep the cost of these crazy projects in check.

Building this to expand the portfolio - in the end I'll have an out of the normal sized table worth $10,000 … some great photos of it and another very cool piece in my storage unit!

Someday we have to make chairs to match this - hard to describe where this is going but I will need pyramid base chairs (concrete bases) with an office chair swivel and a modern looking cherry / walnut seat and back … assuming that is I can find the walnut I want.

Need 8 chairs to make it a full fitted set … and of course concrete chairs are HEAVY must have wheels … now we have a $20,000 dining set …

Amazing how these things add up so quickly!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Two Cherry Slabs and a Mulberry Spat!*
> 
> Our quest for wood continued this past week - two amazingly figured cherry slabs jumped out at me while wandering through the local lumber mill. Positioned in a flipped butterfly position these two combined would make a great table.
> 
> ...


I think I found my walnut beam … coming up later this week from Delaware (assuming no disasters or odd interruptions … ) ... slightly smaller than I wanted but given all the weight factors here it may work out OK.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Two Cherry Slabs and a Mulberry Spat!*
> 
> Our quest for wood continued this past week - two amazingly figured cherry slabs jumped out at me while wandering through the local lumber mill. Positioned in a flipped butterfly position these two combined would make a great table.
> 
> ...


well i bet there are walnut beams laying under the steel tracks these trains run over…well at least i bet there use to be, down here in the south they use to cut all kinds of hardwood and use them for railroad…..but the bad part was they treat them in creosote…...Ive tried to salvage them before, but it just wont work…it goes deep into the wood, the smell is terrible…...so …i bet there is some old barn somewhere..with big fat walnut beams..covered in gray age…waiting for the day…someone tears into the old barn…..i hope these work , im sure you will make them work…as you do with all your pieces….cant wait to see what you come up with…grizz


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Two Cherry Slabs and a Mulberry Spat!*
> 
> Our quest for wood continued this past week - two amazingly figured cherry slabs jumped out at me while wandering through the local lumber mill. Positioned in a flipped butterfly position these two combined would make a great table.
> 
> ...


Yeah - rail road ties are a mess. So are telephone poles! - not worth trying to save!

I double checked the slabs today - the beam is 6"x6"x12' ... I actually need 3 approximately 6' beams … SO I'm gonna have it milled to 4" and 2" planks and then glue up the two 2" ones to make another 4" ...

The glue up will be the center beam as the seem will then be all hidden.

So give or take my table will be a 6 foot square (well sorta) it should be comfortable seating for 8 people. I just have to make sure the legs don't interfere with seating. We're going (so far) with four concrete pyramids tapering from 12" to 6" to put the table height at 31". I want the concrete to pierce through the top of the table - just can't be a pyramid as that basically puts a splitting wedge right through a beam. THAT will go bad … need a support ridge for it.

Old barns are always coming down, but not a lot of walnut was wasted in them … "unfortunately" ... for me!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Two Cherry Slabs and a Mulberry Spat!*
> 
> Our quest for wood continued this past week - two amazingly figured cherry slabs jumped out at me while wandering through the local lumber mill. Positioned in a flipped butterfly position these two combined would make a great table.
> 
> ...


i like the idea of the concrete coming up through the wood on the top, that will look good, im all for the mixing of different mediums..the base being 12 inches will not interfere with the chairs..sounds like your design is coming together…even back in the days those barns were raised, folks had enough sense not to use good walnut, i would thing that happening was far and few…but there is always something..and that is the hope of every wood worker, that someday i will come upon some hidden timbers…when i took down the house where i reclaimed all of the old antique southern heart pine, i found that they used a beam next to every window opening, they were more like 5×5's…nothing but heart…i still have some, you work around a few nails but there was much to be salvaged..so you never know what is in the walls of a soon to be reclaimed building, and barns are maybe even more so the place to find hidden treasures…well…looking forward to seeing the end results here…let the saw dust fly….....


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Two Cherry Slabs and a Mulberry Spat!*
> 
> Our quest for wood continued this past week - two amazingly figured cherry slabs jumped out at me while wandering through the local lumber mill. Positioned in a flipped butterfly position these two combined would make a great table.
> 
> ...


The walnut beam will come up next week - it was pulled out today. Apparently has more checks than they thought but that should be OK I can work with that. I'll break it and reglue it if need be. Even if I have to peg it up or do something odd w/ butterflies or something.

I'll know when it arrives what we can do with it.

I like the reclaimed theme - and the tree is a storm fall I think or either way local harvest that had to come out one way or another. It's a salvage.

Working on getting some heartwood pine still - it'll come in sooner or later!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*A Giant Walnut Butterfly*

So - I think we'll build a table around it … tempting to do sorta like a Russian egg type deal with butterflies into butterflies into butterflies … but we'll see.




























Just happened to pick these up this morning so … Here's what we have so far:

These look like a giant butterfly and they will stay that way mounted thing end end-to-end . I'm making a table - around them that may or may not be shaped out in some funky way like a butterfly. Probably square it but IDK yet …

Grain has to go cross the table to make this look right - nobody would put a butterfly going with the grain right?

Somehow we have to support everything as there's a lot of end grain glue-ups pending. That won't hold strength so we have to spline this thing like crazy.

This is gonna end up about a 10ft long by 40-48" wide piece … on speculation and for fun … need a buyer who can like the style and fit it in their home.

Contemplating a lincoln log base out of concrete rounds cast like lincoln logs … but it's only a thought at the moment not sure yet.

The surrounding wood will probably be quarter sawn white oak, as I have a ton of it which is really nice stuff and that would go perfect with it.

AND so - the short story is here I go putting two more slabs into the inventory for a project that will be done SOMEDAY (hopefully this summer) ... another pending $10,000 table to find a place to store … I'm not really sure if I'm learning too fast here or not we'll see at the end of the summer if I have a whole heard of tables or manage to convert them into a good stash of cash.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Moving The Redwood Burl Table Along ...*

Moving along with our redwood burl project - we decided to put in some interesting butterflies along the crack lines. Mike's been working on that effort - obviously we sanded the top a bit to get a good look at the surface.

Thinking we dye the edges black and we'll be casting a nice concrete base of some form of interesting shape or another for it. Epoxy and tung oil finish is likely in order. Gotta put the epoxy on redwood to strengthen it, too soft otherwise to be durable!





































More on this project soon …


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Moving The Redwood Burl Table Along ...*
> 
> Moving along with our redwood burl project - we decided to put in some interesting butterflies along the crack lines. Mike's been working on that effort - obviously we sanded the top a bit to get a good look at the surface.
> 
> ...


I like Mikes unique bow ties


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Moving The Redwood Burl Table Along ...*
> 
> Moving along with our redwood burl project - we decided to put in some interesting butterflies along the crack lines. Mike's been working on that effort - obviously we sanded the top a bit to get a good look at the surface.
> 
> ...


That's one sweet slab of Redwood.

Uber spin on the Bow Ties, swirilin' and swayin' with the grain, nice accent.

Work Safe and have Fun. - Len


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Moving The Redwood Burl Table Along ...*
> 
> Moving along with our redwood burl project - we decided to put in some interesting butterflies along the crack lines. Mike's been working on that effort - obviously we sanded the top a bit to get a good look at the surface.
> 
> ...


Awesome piece of wood! Looks like you have a great way to show it off. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Moving The Redwood Burl Table Along ...*
> 
> Moving along with our redwood burl project - we decided to put in some interesting butterflies along the crack lines. Mike's been working on that effort - obviously we sanded the top a bit to get a good look at the surface.
> 
> ...


yea the redwood is one beautiful hunk of wood, i dont know if i could concentrate on a game, i might be looking to much at the wood …lol…...its a beauty…...


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Moving The Redwood Burl Table Along ...*
> 
> Moving along with our redwood burl project - we decided to put in some interesting butterflies along the crack lines. Mike's been working on that effort - obviously we sanded the top a bit to get a good look at the surface.
> 
> ...


Just joined the party. I'm envious! LOL! Will be following your ad-venture. Stopped awhile back on a restoration you posted and today on your contemporary table. Looks like your family understands, and appreciates wood?


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Moving The Redwood Burl Table Along ...*
> 
> Moving along with our redwood burl project - we decided to put in some interesting butterflies along the crack lines. Mike's been working on that effort - obviously we sanded the top a bit to get a good look at the surface.
> 
> ...


My Cannon 50D took a mud bath with me on a 4 wheeling expedition - it's out for R&R (Repair & Restoration) ... we're into finishing this redwood table (it's more a root ball really than a burl … but … still it's got a LOT going on in interesting ways)

We'll post photos ASAP … the butterflies are done and we're into the finishing faze. We got really got the contrast to stand out without it turning black! The edges however - WOW turned a deep rich black in areas with a golden brown in others. GREAT contrasting detail. The bottom we let go almost black but it's mostly covered by the base anyway.

The piece is debuting this weekend so we'll hopefully have photos soon. I'll have some friends w/ good cameras take some this weekend. I hope to have my camera back to do a product photo shoot soon.

This piece was a GREAT find … the whole project is really coming together very nicely. The mulberry splat is OUTSTANDING also - more than we anticipated and it's just simply a one-of-a-kind piece. These are pieces I am tempted to keep … but alas we'll put them on the auction/gallery block and out for purchase! Gotta make a living!

Yeah "wood appreciation" runs in the family!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Moving The Redwood Burl Table Along ... Part II*

Well this is now a commission - and it's going to get a Wenge base pending design. We're going to work on a foam mockup first, a unique concept with a suspended drawer. Too much to explain, but this will be very interesting when it's done! You'll have to wait for the photos … but here's the top "almost" finished still needs some work.

Projected completion - probably September at this point we have a LOT going on. We'll post the project when it's done!

Mike is the butterfly genius on these projects!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Moving The Redwood Burl Table Along ... Part II*
> 
> Well this is now a commission - and it's going to get a Wenge base pending design. We're going to work on a foam mockup first, a unique concept with a suspended drawer. Too much to explain, but this will be very interesting when it's done! You'll have to wait for the photos … but here's the top "almost" finished still needs some work.
> 
> ...


Wow! I really like your use of butterflies - they are quite artistic in addition to being functional.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Moving The Redwood Burl Table Along ... Part II*
> 
> Well this is now a commission - and it's going to get a Wenge base pending design. We're going to work on a foam mockup first, a unique concept with a suspended drawer. Too much to explain, but this will be very interesting when it's done! You'll have to wait for the photos … but here's the top "almost" finished still needs some work.
> 
> ...


Mike is the butterfly genius on these projects! ... I put about 8 of them underneath - big walnut ones to help stabilize it.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Moving The Redwood Burl Table Along ... Part II*
> 
> Well this is now a commission - and it's going to get a Wenge base pending design. We're going to work on a foam mockup first, a unique concept with a suspended drawer. Too much to explain, but this will be very interesting when it's done! You'll have to wait for the photos … but here's the top "almost" finished still needs some work.
> 
> ...


Eric,

That's a beautiful table top. Outstanding craftsmanship too.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Moving The Redwood Burl Table Along ... Part II*
> 
> Well this is now a commission - and it's going to get a Wenge base pending design. We're going to work on a foam mockup first, a unique concept with a suspended drawer. Too much to explain, but this will be very interesting when it's done! You'll have to wait for the photos … but here's the top "almost" finished still needs some work.
> 
> ...


The unique part is still yet to come - the base is going to be out of range of anything traditional or modern. It's own scope of creativity!


----------

